# Well know they are gone



## Guest (Jan 24, 2002)

Just my vote that they are more distracting than informative but I am just one member. Besides they seem to be gone now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2002)

What are you referring to? The "NEW" banners on threads maybe?


----------

